# Male sulcata rocking?



## Camirdra (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys. My new rescue Sulcata, Lonestar has started stretching his front legs and neck up as high as he can and rocking his backside back and forth. When I got him he could hardly stand and I am glad that he has recouped enough to do this little rump-shake but what is it? It is the craziest thing I've seen a tortoise do! Is this a mating behavior or an aggression display or is he just odd? It's got everyone wondering if he's "special" lol!


----------



## Masin (Sep 2, 2012)

Video time!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2012)

If you get down with your eyes at ground level and look under him, you will be surprised and embarrassed!


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 2, 2012)

Ewwww.... *insert immature girl gross face here* lol! Think i'll pass on looking for that! How funny! Well unless he goes for the female and just keeps bumping the air i'll have no way to defend him being "special" to my family lol! She had burrowed into the dirt by the back steps and stays there most of the time... Now I know why.


----------



## chris_m90731 (Sep 2, 2012)

Agreed. Video time.


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 2, 2012)

That's what my mother said! I told her over the phone what was going on and the first thing she asked was "Did you record it?" LOL!!! Now I have to record his sexy-dance lol!


----------



## MooingTricycle (Sep 2, 2012)

LOL in the best George Takei voice i can muster... "Oh Myy!!"


----------



## Masin (Sep 2, 2012)

emysemys said:


> If you get down with your eyes at ground level and look under him, you will be surprised and embarrassed!



I will quote that for the rest of my life!


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 3, 2012)

MooingTricycle said:


> LOL in the best George Takei voice i can muster... "Oh Myy!!"



LOL! Takei is AWESOME! That made me laugh 

My female, Yogurt, has dug a hole big enough to fit in and has been staying in it most of the week, only coming out to run to the food and water and then run back. It may be possible they bred before I got them. The person that I rescued them from was keeping them in a large dog crate and wanted to breed them (some people i swear!) Will she leave the burrow if she lays? I haven't seen her dig anywhere else, the spot she chose is the one spot I can't mow so she has a nice grass tuft overhang, it looks cozy 

Lonestar has been doing his sexy dance all week too.


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 6, 2012)

So my female, Yogurt has been hiding in her burrow for about 2 weeks. She comes out to eat and walk around. I thought she may be hiding from Lonestar since he has been doing his sexy dance. Her vent looks swollen to me, could this be from breeding or did she maybe lay eggs I didn't see? Just not sure if I should be concerned. It is possible they bred before I got them. Here's a pic.


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh crap.... I just read that some sulcatas guard their nests... the cave she sits in seems to have a solid floor, but if she's been sitting on it for almost 2 weeks could it be hard like she never dug there? when she sits on it she is always facing out of the hole. I didn't think she was big enough to breed and with how weak they were when I got them I didn't think the bred either. I know the previous owner was trying to breed them (I still get mad when I remember the condition they were in when I got them) I'm wondering if she may have laid eggs and buried them and if she did I don't want to leave them in the ground, it gets REALLY cold here in the winter.... ugh I'm at a loss...


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 21, 2012)

So I got it on video lol! Not sure what to do with it now...


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 21, 2012)

Camirdra said:


> So I got it on video lol! Not sure what to do with it now...



POST IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 21, 2012)

Where? I've never posted video before!!! lol!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 21, 2012)

If you have an iphone record the video and on your iphone, on the TFO app go to new reply an in the upper right corner there is a little + press it and you should be able to fiure it out from there.


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 21, 2012)

the video is too large


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 25, 2012)

You have me so curious. I want to see your Lonestar's sexy dance. Let us know if you end up posting it somewhere other than in this thread. 
I don't know anything about breeding so hopefully someone can answer your questions about Yougurt. Good luck.


----------



## Camirdra (Oct 1, 2012)

For some reason it posted on another thread so here it is...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Lonestars-dance


----------

